# Betta's with other fish?



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

I have found a lot of articles that are mixed on this opinion. I have two cories and a gourami, would a Betta be o.k. in there. Would it better to get a female instead of a male? None of my fish are fin nippers. 
thanks


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Many people will say sure. I know I've read something about bettas not getting along with one kind of fish, possibly the gourami... cant remember. I'll look into it and get back. A female betta will work with anything though.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldn't do a betta with gouramis. Gouramis are semi-aggressive fish, and they could hurt the betta. There is a chance that the two fish would work out, but it would be slightly risky.

Bettas do get along with many tropical community fish though. I keep mine with a lot of smaller fish. Check my signature and look at the 20 gallon tank.


----------



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

Well i actually don't know if it is a Gourami, I will post a pic of it and see if anyone can identify it for me. I got it at petsmart but I can't find the rest of it's kind now. So if I want to keep the Betta with other fish I should use smaller fish and I should use a female?
Thanks


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Gouramis are pretty easy to identify. Here is a pic of one:









Not many fish look like this. They use their pelvic fins as little feelers, and they don't really look like fins, more like feelers  They have only one dorsal fin, and it goes all the way down their back, but remains fairly flat. Their anal fin looks similar to the top, were it stays flat with the body.


----------



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

ok then yea I have a Gourami


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bettas don't do well with Gourami. They are distant cousins.


----------



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

Does it help that my Gourami is super peaceful?


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I had mixed gouramis before with a betta. I'm not saying its bound to fail. Though they never fought. They never liked each other and my betta always flared up against it. How big is your tank? You can try it I guess and see how the betta reacts and separate him if you need to.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Bettas don't really like fish that are bigger than them, or fish that have big fins. Like OC said, you could try them together, but be prepared to watch them for several hours, and possibly lose your betta if they get in a fight after you stop watching them. Fish can be unpredictable at best. I say better to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Fish don't recognize whole forms like we do. They don't say "Oh you're a Gourami". Fish recognize smaller details, like color patterns, scales, and even movement patterns. Something about gouramis don't sit well with bettas.


----------



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

Ive got a 15 gallon with a pretty small gourami. I guess I will try it, if it doesn't work i will put it with a different tank. Thanks a lot, I really apreacite the help!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Be very careful. They may act nice now, but turn on eachother later.


----------



## kimon201 (Sep 5, 2009)

ok I will make sure to pay close attention!


----------

